# [YouTube - Pathfinder, Starfinder, DnD 5e] Basics For Gamers



## FunkamusPrime (Feb 25, 2019)

Hello fellow gamers!

Basics For Gamers is a YouTube Channel devoted to giving visual explanations of complex RPG rules.  We publish a new video every Thursday and are currently alternating between Pathfinder 2nd Edition and Starfinder videos.

If you have a rule you need help tackling, Check out our Channel and feel free to leave a message below or in the video comments any suggestions you have for future videos.


*PATHFINDER
LATEST VIDEO*​
*THE BASICS OF COVER*


*STARFINDER
LATEST VIDEO*​
*THE BASICS OF COMBAT PART 4: FULL ACTIONS AND REACTIONS*


*DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS 5th EDITION
LATEST VIDEO*​
*THE BASICS OF ANTIMAGIC*


*PREVIOUS PATHFINDER VIDEOS*​

Basics of Flanking: 
Basics of Cover: 


*PREVIOUS STARFINDER VIDEOS*​

Basics of Concealment: Starfinder: Basics of Concealment & Awareness
Basics of Cover: Starfinder: Basics of Cover
Basics of Attacks of Opportunity & Flanking: Starfinder: Basics of Attacks of Opportunity & Flanking
Basics of Computers: Starfinder: Basics of Computers
Basics of Hacking: Starfinder: Basics of Hacking
Basics of Character Alignment: Starfinder: Basics of Alignment
Basics of Combat Part 1: Rounds, Initiative & Surprise -- Starfinder Basics of Combat Part 1: Rounds, Initiative & Surprise
Basics of Combat Part 2: Adjusting Initiative Order (Delay and Ready an Action) -- Starfinder Basics of Combat Part 2: Adjusting Initiative Order (Delay and Ready an Action)
Basics of Combat Part 3: Actions -- Starfinder Basics of Combat Part 3: Actions
Basics of Combat Part 4: Full Actions and Reactions -- Starfinder Basics of Combat Part 4 Full Actions & Reactions
Basics of Starships Part 01: An Overview -- Starfinder Basics of Starships Part 01: An Overview
Basics of Starships Part 02: Roles & Phases -- Starfinder Basics of Starships Part 02: Roles and Phases
Basics of Starships Part 03: Science Officers & Sensors -- Starfinder Basics of Starships Part 03: Science Officers and Sensors
Basics of Starships Part 04: Pilots & Stunts -- Starfinder Basics of Starships Part 04: Pilots and Stunts
Basics of Starships Part 05: Gunners & Damage -- Starfinder Basics of Starships Part 05: Gunners and Damage
Basics of Starships Part 06: Engineers & Repairs -- Starfinder Basics of Starships Part 06: Engineers and Repairs
Basics of Starships Part 07: Captains -- Starfinder Basics of Starships Part 07: Captains
Starfinder Supplemental #01 (Solarian Powers and Robot Telepathy): Starfinder Supplemental 01: Solarian Powers, Robot Telepathy, & Starship Combat


*PREVIOUS DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS VIDEOS*​

Basics of Stealth: Dungeons and Dragons: Basics of Stealth
Basics of Cover: Dungeons and Dragons: Basics of Cover
Basics of Flanking & Opportunity Attacks: Dungeons and Dragons: Basics of Flanking & Opportunity Attacks
Basics of Alignment: Dungeons and Dragons: Basics of Alignment
Basics of Combat Rounds & Movement: Dungeons and Dragons: Basics of Combat Rounds and Movement
Basics of Actions and Bonus Actions: Dungeons and Dragons: Basics of Actions & Bonus Actions
Basics of Reactions & Optional Actions: Dungeons and Dragons: Basics of Reactions & Optional Actions
Basics of the Attack Action: Dungeons and Dragons: Basics of the Attack Action
Basics of Armor Class and Saving Throws: Dungeons and Dragons: Basics of Armor Class and Saving Throws
Basics of Hit Points and Recovery: Dungeons and Dragons: Basics of Hit Points and Recovery
Basics of Death and Rebirth: Dungeons and Dragons: Basics of Death and Rebirth
Basics of Dispel Magic: Dungeons and Dragons: Basics of Dispel Magic
Basics of Antimagic: Dungeons and Dragons: Basics of Antimagic


----------



## vpuigdoller (Feb 25, 2019)

I like this, thx for sharing. This will be helpful to show new players.


----------



## FunkamusPrime (Feb 25, 2019)

You're very welcome!  Old players may pick something up too... I learned a lot just from researching for the videos.


----------



## FunkamusPrime (Feb 28, 2019)

New Video!

*DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS: BASICS OF COVER*
[video=youtube_share;NlCzJGDvkT0]https://youtu.be/NlCzJGDvkT0[/video]


----------



## FunkamusPrime (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello!  We're back with another Starfinder video -- Basics of Attacks of Computers: 
[video=youtube_share;nLVwnO6fXnE]https://youtu.be/nLVwnO6fXnE[/video]

Are you completely CONFUSED by the Computer rules in Starfinder?  You're not alone!  But don't worry, we have you covered.  This video is the first in a series about computers in Starfinder and sets the foundation for future videos.  Part 2: The Basics of Hacking is coming soon!


----------



## FunkamusPrime (Mar 14, 2019)

*NEW VIDEO!

D&D: BASICS OF FLANKING & OPPORTUNITY ATTACKS*
[video=youtube_share;d2vc1WIiavA]https://youtu.be/d2vc1WIiavA[/video]

In this video we discuss the rules behind these combat options, when they apply and what bonuses they apply.  As with all our videos we believe in the "SHOW, DON'T TELL" approach and provide visual examples of every mechanic discussed.

The rest of our D&D (and Starfinder) videos can be found on our channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChtQk-wDX5F15f1dYGO5SQQ


----------



## FunkamusPrime (Mar 21, 2019)

*NEW VIDEO!

THE BASICS OF HACKING*
[video=youtube_share;OwkOT3lSAzs]https://youtu.be/OwkOT3lSAzs[/video]

The basics of Hacking and computer security in the Starfinder RPG from Paizo!  How hacking works, when it's needed, the consequences of doing so, and more are covered in this video.


----------



## FunkamusPrime (Mar 28, 2019)

*NEW VIDEO!

DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS: BASICS OF THE COMBAT ROUND AND MOVEMENT*

[video=youtube_share;-ElXv5jpEIc]https://youtu.be/-ElXv5jpEIc[/video]

In this video we discuss how combat in D&D is structured with Rounds and Turns.  We also discuss concepts like Initiative, Surprise and the Ready Action.  In the second part of the video we examine how a character may move on their turn, including Difficult Terrain, Flying, Squeezing, and other uses for a player's Movement.

The rest of our D&D (and Starfinder) videos can be found on our channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChtQk-wDX5F15f1dYGO5SQQ


----------



## FunkamusPrime (Apr 4, 2019)

Hello!  We're back with another Starfinder video -- Basics of Combat Part 1: Rounds, Initiative and Surprise
[video=youtube_share;eGqS8DlekJI]https://youtu.be/eGqS8DlekJI[/video]

This is the first part in a series of videos targeting those new to the hobby.  In this segment we discuss how combat in Starfinder is organized in a series of Rounds and Turns, how Initiative dictates the order in which characters take their turns, and what happens when someone is taken by surprise.

In Part 2 of this series we will discuss how players can adjust their place in the Initiative Order by Delaying or Readying an Action.

The rest of our Starfinder (and 5e D&D) videos can be found on our channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChtQk-wDX5F15f1dYGO5SQQ


----------



## FunkamusPrime (Apr 11, 2019)

Hello!  We're back with another D&D video -- *Basics of Actions and Bonus Actions*:

 [video=youtube_share;bawTae3r7TQ]https://youtu.be/bawTae3r7TQ[/video]

In our previous video we discussed how combat in D&D is structured with Rounds and Turns.  And in part 2 of our Basics of Combat series we explore what a player can do when it is their turn -- take actions and bonus actions.  What can you do on your turn beyond just stabbing someone?  We look at concepts like Dashing, Disengaging, Hiding, and so on.  This video also provides an overview of how Bonus Actions supplement your turn's activities.  

The rest of our D&D (and Starfinder) videos can be found on our channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChtQk-wDX5F15f1dYGO5SQQ


----------



## FunkamusPrime (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello!  We're back with another video -- *Basics of Starfinder Combat Part 2: Adjusting Initiative Order (Delay and Ready an Action)*
[video=youtube_share;_Z77tVryOOY]https://youtu.be/_Z77tVryOOY[/video]

In the first part of this series we reviewed how combat was structured with a series of Rounds and Turns.  In this segment we take the conversation one step forward by examining how players may adjust when they act in the initiative order -- by Delaying or Readying an Action.  

In Part 3 of this series we will discuss the Actions a player may use to perform all the heroics acts one expects from a game of Starfinder!

The rest of our Starfinder (and 5e D&D) videos can be found on our channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChtQk-wDX5F15f1dYGO5SQQ


----------



## FunkamusPrime (Apr 25, 2019)

Hello!  We're back with another D&D video -- *Basics of Reactions and Optional Actions*: 
[video=youtube_share;8jsFRbumDaQ]https://youtu.be/8jsFRbumDaQ[/video]

In our previous video we discussed the actions a player can declare when it is their turn.  And in part 3 of our Basics of Combat series we explore what a player can do when it is *not* their turn -- take Reactions.  We will also be examining a number of "Optional Actions" from the Dungeon Master's Guide.  These are not standard, universal rules, but are some options each DM may decide to include in their games.  The Optional Actions we discuss in this video include Climb onto a Bigger Creature, Overrun, and Tumble.

In Part 4 of this series we will review the Attack Action and all the options available when a character is on the offensive. 

For more in-depth information about Opportunity Attacks and the Ready Action see:

Basics of Opportunity Attacks: https://youtu.be/d2vc1WIiavA
Basics of the Ready ACtion (Combat Rounds & Movement): https://youtu.be/-ElXv5jpEIc

The rest of our D&D (and Starfinder) videos can be found on our channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChtQk-wDX5F15f1dYGO5SQQ


----------



## FunkamusPrime (May 2, 2019)

Hello!  We're back with another Starfinder video -- Basics of Combat Part 3: Actions
[video=youtube_share;d7VapCH2-z0]https://youtu.be/d7VapCH2-z0[/video]

In the previous parts of this series we reviewed how combat was structured with a series of Rounds and Turns, and how players have some ability to adjust their place in the initiative order.  In this segment we will discuss the Actions a player may use to perform all the heroic acts one expects from a game of Starfinder!  

In Part 3 we cover the Standard, Move, Swift action economy.  A few specific items discussed include Covering Fire, Harrying Fire, Drawing Weapons, Guarded Step, and Falling Prone.

Part 4 of this series will cover what a player can do with a Full Action, including illustrations of the Charging rules, as well as what a player can do when it is not their turn -- take Reactions.

The rest of our Starfinder (and 5e D&D) videos can be found on our channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChtQk-wDX5F15f1dYGO5SQQ


----------



## FunkamusPrime (May 10, 2019)

We're back with another D&D video -- *Basics of the Attack Action*: 
[video=youtube_share;QvBU9p08ULA]https://youtu.be/QvBU9p08ULA[/video]

In our previous video we discussed the actions a player can declare when it is not their turn -- Reactions.  And in part 4 of our Basics of Combat series we explore what is probably the most common action taken in combat... Attack!  In this video we discuss how to calculate attack bonuses, how Critical Hits and Critical Misses work, Extra Attacks, and a few other creative options like Grapple, Shove, Two-Weapon Fighting, Disarm, and Mark.

In Part 5 of this series we will review how defenses work to counter attacks with Armor Class and Saving Throws. 


The rest of our D&D (and Starfinder) videos can be found on our channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/Basics4Gamers


----------



## FunkamusPrime (May 16, 2019)

We're back with another Starfinder video -- Basics of Starships Part 01: An Overview
[video=youtube_share;QtiF3WstjGY]https://youtu.be/QtiF3WstjGY[/video]

This is the first part of what will be a fairly lengthy series focused on Starships and Starship Combat in the Starfinder RPG.

Starship combat is one of the most complex aspects of the Starfinder ruleset, and is often looked at as its own sort of mini-game nestled within a Starfinder adventure.  As such, there is way too much content to try and tackle in one video, but our goal is to give all the players and GMs out there the info they need to be successful by the end of the series.

This first part is an overview of how starships function.  We go over a few key terms, review important ways in which starship combat differs from personal combat, and completely dissect a typical starship's stat block.  While doing so we briefly touch on concepts like damage thresholds, when critical damage is inflicted, and how shields function.  Everything discussed in this video will be examined in full detail in the later parts of this series.

In Part 2 of this series we will discuss how starship combat is divided into distinct "Phases" that dictate when a player can act and what they can do on their turn.  We will also introduce the concept of Roles and how crewmembers (and players) select a specific duty, independent of their character class, while aboard a starship.

The rest of our Starfinder (and 5e D&D) videos can be found on our channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/Basics4Gamers


----------



## FunkamusPrime (May 23, 2019)

Hello!  We're back with another D&D video -- *Basics of Armor Class and Saving Throws*: 
[video=youtube_share;SWiL06vuV_I]https://youtu.be/SWiL06vuV_I[/video]

In our previous video we discussed the attack action and a few optional ways to use it, such as charging.  And in part 5 of our Basics of Combat series we explore the other side of attacks... Defending!  In this video we discuss the differences between Armor Class Calculations and Armor Class Bonuses, when Saving Throws apply, how Damage Resistance and Vulnerability function, and more!

In Part 6 of this series we will explore the affect combat has on characters and discuss health, hit points and healing. 


The rest of our D&D (and Starfinder) videos can be found on our channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/Basics4Gamers


----------



## FunkamusPrime (May 30, 2019)

Hello!  We're back with another Starfinder video -- Basics of Starships Part 02: Roles and Phases.

[video=youtube_share;K_qc1lYJLYo]https://youtu.be/K_qc1lYJLYo[/video]

In the first part of this series we provided an overview of how starships function.  We introduced a few key terms, reviewed important ways in which starship combat differs from personal combat, and completely dissected a typical starship's stat block.  While doing so we briefly touched on concepts like damage thresholds, when critical damage is inflicted, and how shields function.

In Part 2 of the series we pick up where we left off and examine the Roles players will assume while aboard a starship.  After that, we move onto the way combat is structured.  As with personal-scale combat, Starship Combat plays out in a series of rounds.  However, there is a major difference from personal combat in that these rounds are divided into distinct "Phases", and each phase dictates when a character may take their action (based on their assigned Role).

When this series continues we will begin in-depth reviews of each of the five Roles and their corresponding systems -- starting with Sensors and Science Officers.


The rest of our Starfinder (and 5e D&D) videos can be found on our channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/Basics4Gamers


----------



## FunkamusPrime (Jun 7, 2019)

Hello!  We're back with another D&D video -- Basics of Hit Points and Recovery:
[video=youtube_share;uLxey-GoM30]https://youtu.be/uLxey-GoM30[/video]

In our previous video we discussed a character's main means of defending themself -- armor class and saving throws.  And in part 6 of our Basics of Combat series we explore the consequences of combat... health and healing!  In this video we discuss what hit points represent, how to calculate hit points, resting, temporary hit points, and more!

In Part 7 of this series we will explore the ultimate fate of combat -- death. 


The rest of our D&D (and Starfinder) videos can be found on our channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/Basics4Gamers


----------



## FunkamusPrime (Jun 13, 2019)

We're back with another Starfinder video -- Basics of Starships Part 03: Science Officers and Sensors.


[video=youtube_share;fM3zqX71_nA]https://youtu.be/fM3zqX71_nA[/video]


In the second part of this series we discussed how players adopt a role aboard starships and how combat flows with a series of phases.


In Part 3 of the series we pick up where we left off and examine the the first of the five starship roles, Science Officer, as well as the starship system responsible for their actions -- Sensors.


When this series continues we tackle the second of the Starship Roles, Pilot, along with their primary starship system (engines) and examples of all the amazing stunts they can perform.




The rest of our Starfinder (and 5e D&D) videos can be found on our channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/Basics4Gamers


----------



## FunkamusPrime (Jun 20, 2019)

[video=youtube_share;JLevXlDNrl4]https://youtu.be/JLevXlDNrl4[/video]

In our previous video we discussed the basics of health and recovery in D&D -- hit points, temporary hit points, rest and healing magic.  And in part 7 of our Basics of Combat series we explore the ultimate consequences of combat... death... and returning from the dead!  In this video we discuss what happens when a character is reduced to zero hit points, death, means of returning to the lands of the living and more!




The rest of our D&D (and Starfinder) videos can be found on our channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/Basics4Gamers


----------



## FunkamusPrime (Jul 1, 2019)

*THE BASICS OF STARSHIPS PART 4: PILOTS AND STUNTS*
[video=youtube_share;nVKQfERUJRA]https://youtu.be/nVKQfERUJRA[/video]

In Part 4 examine what is arguably the most important role aboard a starship -- the Pilot.  We discuss all the actions available to Pilots, along with their primary starship system (engines) and examples of all the amazing stunts they can perform.


When this series continues in Part 5 we provide an overview of the Gunner role, as well as the rules for attacks and dealing damage; including in-depth examples illustrating critical damage.




The rest of our Starfinder (and 5e D&D) videos can be found on our channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/Basics4Gamers


----------



## FunkamusPrime (Jul 11, 2019)

[video=youtube_share;WHjaPgk8Dko]https://youtu.be/WHjaPgk8Dko[/video]

In Part 5 we examine the role of Gunners, as well as the result of having Gunners -- inflicting damage.  We discuss all the actions available to Gunners, how starship damage is applied in layers, how critical damage works, and more!


When this series continues in Part 6 we provide an overview of the Engineer role, as well as the rules for managing all the damage dealt by Gunners.


The rest of our Starfinder (and 5e D&D) videos can be found on our channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/Basics4Gamers


----------



## FunkamusPrime (Jul 25, 2019)

*THE BASICS OF STARSHIPS PART 6: ENGINEERS AND REPAIRS*
[video=youtube_share;IgiwfUtolWw]https://youtu.be/IgiwfUtolWw[/video]


----------



## FunkamusPrime (Aug 4, 2019)

[video=youtube_share;PNbjXdhYfCs]https://youtu.be/PNbjXdhYfCs[/video]

The rest of our Pathfinder (and Starfinder) videos can be found on our channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/Basics4Gamers


----------



## FunkamusPrime (Aug 16, 2019)

The rest of our Pathfinder (and Starfinder) videos can be found on our channel: Basics4Gamers


----------



## FunkamusPrime (Aug 23, 2019)

The rest of our Starfinder (and Pathfinder) videos can be found on our channel: Basics4Gamers


----------

